# Ford 7740 SL



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

On my way to look at one, 93 model 700 hrs,4wd cab FEL, what's it worth? Pics shows to be straight as an arrow from top to bottom


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not much to compare with on Tractorhouse but one...and it has about 1700 hours on it. Asking 26K.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8675911

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Those are great tractors. There was one near Dallas TX a year ago my cousin wanted with 400 hours for a 94 and it sold quickly for $36k. So I would say if it's under 40k and is in good condition grab it.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Seems I remember something about wiring harness issues in the earlier ones.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

discbinedr said:


> Seems I remember something about wiring harness issues in the earlier ones.


If it still works good here 21 years later and after 700 hours I doubt that is an issue in the one this guy is looking at.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Teslan are you talking about a ford?
Tractor was straight, engine showed no leaks whatsoever, interior was so/so, the two deal breakers was, after running it for about 10 minutes the air stopped working,and first thing I did was pulled rearend dipstick an NO sign of oil on it an a shiny spot under it bout the size of a half dollar. He wanted 23,500 which ain't bad however I can buy a 2004 TL 100 here at local dealer w/1700 hrs for 31,000


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

bluefarmer said:


> Teslan are you talking about a ford?
> Tractor was straight, engine showed no leaks whatsoever, interior was so/so, the two deal breakers was, after running it for about 10 minutes the air stopped working,and first thing I did was pulled rearend dipstick an NO sign of oil on it an a shiny spot under it bout the size of a half dollar. He wanted 23,500 which ain't bad however I can buy a 2004 TL 100 here at local dealer w/1700 hrs for 31,000


Yes I was talking about a Ford.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

SL - The SLE semi PS seemed to last better. 93 - white top I think, some axle problems, wiring issues, synchro problems in the SL models and with low hours probably not updated.

You can buy a nice SLE with 3-4000 hours for 20K. A nice one with 10K hours is about 15,000. Why bother with the SL.


----------

